# Bought this morning...want to throw up(2017)



## Landslide305

We are on vacation in Orlando and our hotel had discount tickets to attend a presentation at the Sheraton Lake Buena Vista.  We had no intention of buying, we just wanted the discounted Univeral tickets. But, the presentation made it seem  like a no brainer to us that we could spend $15,000 over 7 years then just pay maintenance fees and get a week or more near Disney every year.  He made it seem like our maintenance fees would stay at 700 forever.  We bought $37,000points which he said would get us a week-ten days at the resort.

Then, we got back to our hotel and I googled it and the whole first page is all about how it’s a scam and they raise the maintenance fees every year. Does anyone have any good things to say about it? We mainly want to use it to get the family to WDW once or twice a year.

Can we back out or did we just sign our lives away?


----------



## DeniseM

Welcome!  

You can absolutely legally rescind - don't panic.

*MORE INFO:* https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-rescinding-canceling-a-timeshare-purchase.74493/

After you rescind, come back and talk with us - you can buy on the resale market for pennies on the dollar.  I literally got a timeshare at the same resort for free.


----------



## nativesun1979

Back out using your cancellation period. Each state has different lengths of procedures, so need to look that up. Your purchase contract should identify how you legally rescind the purchase. Buy on the resale market much cheaper. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever

Rescind and buy resale at a $1.


----------



## Landslide305

If we keep it, would it be worth it? We would use it for Disney. Is it a total scam or is Sheraton reputable? Should I call our sales guy and ask him questions?  I don’t want to ruin the rest of our vacation sitting in the hotel room researching online and being sick to my stomach. I felt so good about it this morning and. From what I’m reading online, none of it is good. The disparity between what he told us and whR I’m reading are like night and day.


----------



## DeniseM

No - don't keep it.  You can get one for FREE on the resale market.  Absolutely RESCIND!

Seriously, *do not call the sales guy* - he is not your friend.  He just wanted the commission and he will just lie to you some more.

*READ THIS AND THEN RESCIND:* https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-rescinding-canceling-a-timeshare-purchase.74493/


----------



## r1lee

We own at Sheraton vistana villages. With 81k staroptions for $500 + closing fee.
We use it to go to Disney all the time, and enough to make 2weeks out of it.  And I’ve got access to the rest of the vsn network.

That’s considerably less then what you paid.

Rescind and buy resale.


----------



## canesfan

Definitely rescind. That amount of options isn’t very much.  You can do so much better on the resale market.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

Look at this chart - 37,000 Flex Options will get you 7 nights in a small one bedroom during the off-season - not 10 nights:


----------



## breezez

Landslide305 said:


> We are on vacation in Orlando and our hotel had discount tickets to attend a presentation at the Sheraton Lake Buena Vista.  We had no intention of buying, we just wanted the discounted Univeral tickets. But, the presentation made it seem  like a no brainer to us that we could spend $15,000 over 7 years then just pay maintenance fees and get a week or more near Disney every year.  He made it seem like our maintenance fees would stay at 700 forever.  We bought $37,000points which he said would get us a week-ten days at the resort.
> 
> Then, we got back to our hotel and I googled it and the whole first page is all about how it’s a scam and they raise the maintenance fees every year. Does anyone have any good things to say about it? We mainly want to use it to get the family to WDW once or twice a year.
> 
> Can we back out or did we just sign our lives away?



Rescind, don’t wait an make sure you follow their policy.  Do not go back to the  sales guys.  Do not take them your rescind papers mail them only to your rescind address in your package and send the certified return receipt.  If you are in Florida the rescind period is 10 Days, but your there to enjoy vacation so do it immediately..

After it’s in the mail drink a beverage and enjoy your vacation.

Then when you get back home start visiting this site and reading about TS ask questions and learn.

You can buy what you want for as little $1 resale.

TS are great if you understand them.   But they are a terrible value purchased from the developers.   You pay $15K today, but if you sold tomorrow may have to give it away and pay some money to get rid of it.

Yes MF’s go up yearly, They have to under normal circumstances.  Employees pay increase yearly, materials like toiletries, dish soap, detergent etc go up, Taxes increase etc, and they have to raise prices to cover this.


----------



## Landslide305

Thank you all so much. I feel a lot better.  Sitting at the hotel bar with my husband and reading him all of your replies. You are awesome!!!


----------



## davidvel

Landslide305 said:


> Thank you all so much. I feel a lot better.  Sitting at the hotel bar with my husband and reading him all of your replies. You are awesome!!!


Don't feel better until you have *mailed* your rescission. Not trying to be harsh, but this is the single most important thing you can do right now. Look at your docs, hand write your rescission letter, have both you and your husband sign it. Find a copy/mailing place, and mail it out first thing tomorrow morning so you can truly feel the weight off your back.


----------



## StarFerry62

Landslide305 said:


> Thank you all so much. I feel a lot better.  Sitting at the hotel bar with my husband and reading him all of your replies. You are awesome!!!



You are getting some great advice on here - Please mail the paperwork and enjoy the rest of your vacation!!

Do not feel bad for the Sales guy... would love to know what % of people buy and then rescind within a few days - I bet it’s pretty high!

Also, just in case you are inclined to do so, please don’t feel bad about the fact that you signed on the dotted line... Most of us have been there... they make it sound like a no-brainer... 

I bought Westin about 10 years ago... I too was pretty sick afterwards and spent a whole night driving myself nuts... thankfully I discovered TUG within the rescind period... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV

Landslide305 said:


> Thank you all so much. I feel a lot better.  Sitting at the hotel bar with my husband and reading him all of your replies. You are awesome!!!



Just be certain you follow the rescind instructions TO THE LETTER.  That is critical.  These instructions are often inside the back cover of the documents they gave you. It's in there someplace. They will tell you what to do, and how to tell them you want to rescind. The law requires they provide that information to you. But take note that there is a timeframe involved - it may be five or ten days from the date of signing to the postmark date on the rescission document. (Not the date they receive it.) Whatever that time is, be sure you're inside it.  If you take care of it today, you can relax and enjoy the rest of your vacation.  Don't go back to talk to them, and if anybody calls you after you send off the rescission letter, do not speak to them.  They'll only lie further to get you to stay.  There is nothing they offered you that you can't buy again.

So after you do your research, if you decide you really, really want to own at that level, you can buy it again.  But as others have said, you can buy on the resale market what you got this morning for as little as one dollar.  Really. Not $15K.  One measly dollar.  Do your research, and if you find timesharing is something you want to do, it can be very rewarding - but there is a learning curve.  Don't rush to buy anything, because it is generally much easier to get into something than it is to get out of. Spend time here on Tug and learn about the various systems and their options.  We're a friendly, helpful bunch.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## skibummer

When you send in your rescind letter send it using certified mail/return receipt, just in case they say they never got it or it gets "lost". Everyone on this forum is telling you the right thing to do. Many made the same mistake you did and others learned from their mistakes. You paid over $15,000 for only 37,000 StarOptions. You can back out and take time to breathe and research what are your options. I bought 81,000 annual StarOptions at Sheraton Vistana Villages (resale) for $611 (including all closing and transfer costs). That's six hundred. Not $20,000+ like the developer wants for that unit. I can use those StarOptions throughout the entire Vistana network. The Vistana network is a great network to be a part of as an owner, just don't buy from the developer. Rescind now, then relax and read this forum and buy resale for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## dioxide45

Someone was trying to give away 51,700 Flex Options over on the Bargain Deals forum. You certainly need to rescind. In Florida, you have 10 calendar days to do so. But do it sooner rather than later. After you do, you really don't want Sheraton Flex from resale. They are too restricted. Look in to mandatory resale. You should be able to pick up 81,000 StarOption Mandatory week at SVV for less than $1500. It would have a $1300 annual MF, but you can do a lot more with 81,000 SOs than you can with 37,000 StarOptions.


----------



## Smithsingeneva

Landslide305 said:


> Can we back out or did we just sign our lives away?



As others have said, follow the rescission instructions exactly.  Keep evidence that you did - such as sending it certified, return receipt requested.  I also took photos of the completed paperwork since I didn’t have a copy machine handy.

While the salespeople lie, Vistana is reputable.  They will accept your rescission with no questions if you follow the proper procedure contained in your paperwork (they have to - it is the law).  It is also the law that you have to follow the procedure - including the time limits.

I bought and rescinded in Hawaii a few years ago with no issues.  I had already found TUG sitting by the pool, but I wanted the document package so that I could evaluate the resale documentation when the time came (since the cost was still $15k+ resale).

If you do buy resale, keep in mind that you do have an ongoing obligation to pay the maintenance fees.  Also, use a reputable broker - recommendations can be found on other TUG threads.  Research TUG and make sure you understand how Vistana works and whether it fits your needs.  Buying SVR resale means you do not have access to the Vistana network through StarOptions.  Sheraton has another resort in Orlando - SVV - where you would have access to the Vistana network StarOptions if you buy in a mandatory phase (you might pay a little more, though).

Although we own WKORVN, it is mandatory so we have used StarOptions to stay at SVV three times.  It is a great resort - my family loves going to Orlando and staying there. Good luck!


----------



## wtrjock

We bought 2 weeks at SVVKW for $2500 on eBay.  They came with 162000 SO for $2400 MF/yr.  We had a Owners Update at WLMR and they told us our equity on the SVVKW is $46k!  For some reason that resort is perfect for trade, but not good for rent or staying.   We plan to pay the MF and trade into Kierland and Cancun mostly.  

You learn a lot from this site.  Recind and ask a lot of questions.  There are a lot of knowledgable people here!


----------



## DeniseM

Actually, it's a very nice resort to stay at, _if you want to stay in Orlando_ - which the OP does.

It's not a good rental simply because all of Orlando has far more supply than demand.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Rescind.

LOOK at what DeniseM said above. And if you want to stay in Orlando for DISNEY and SPEND big money, buy Disney Vacation Club points (rescind, naturally). But realize, DVC changed some of the terms on using resale points .. just read up on it. I own DVC points, love staying at Disney and do so every 3 years with my small 90 pt contract. The general advice HERE (on TUG) is, use your DVC points to stay onsite Disney .. not to exchange into Nebraska (for example).


----------



## SandyPGravel

Don't throw up, not worth the effort   Definitely rescind, don't sweat it.  But, don't delay mailing your rescind paperwork certified mail ASAP.  I own in the Sheraton Network and I have rescinded three times...someday I will learn.  As long as you rescind now you will be fine and you won't have to brush your teeth an extra time.    Take everyone's advice about considering a mandatory unit on the resale market, don't ask the salesperson for advice, take your time if you decide to purchase.  Thank your lucky stars that you found TUG before it was too late.  Lots of people have not been so lucky.


----------



## Henry M.

By the way, Vistana is reasonable about accepting rescissions. They’re not out to get you. As long as you follow the process, you shouldn’t be afraid that something bad will happen.


----------



## VegasBella

Everyone on TUG will tell you to RESCIND. If that's not what you want to hear, then call your sales person. 

Pros of Rescinding:
- save thousands of dollars
- take time to research later (after your vacation)
- make an informed decision later
- did I mention that you will save thousands of dollars?

Cons of Rescinding:
- feel bad about agreeing to buy and then changing your mind; depriving sales person of commission
- _might _be put on a list so you don't get the offers to do timeshare presentations for free stuff in the future (many TUGers would think that's a pro not a con)
- have to spend more time in the research dept; don't get to make a spontaneous decision 
- spend a bit more time getting your timeshare when/if you buy resale 
- having to explain everything to a spouse or children who already got excited about coming back every year


----------



## md8287

Agree - rescind then research. Some have said to mail letter certified. I agree but also suggest mail regular too. Regular mail can not get rejected and is accepted by courts as official.


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)!

vacationhopeful said:


> Rescind.
> 
> LOOK at what DeniseM said above. And if you want to stay in Orlando for DISNEY and SPEND big money, buy Disney Vacation Club points (rescind, naturally). But realize, DVC changed some of the terms on using resale points .. just read up on it. I own DVC points, love staying at Disney and do so every 3 years with my small 90 pt contract. The general advice HERE (on TUG) is, use your DVC points to stay onsite Disney .. not to exchange into Nebraska (for example).



Is there a sticky that talks about the ins and outs of DVC? I looked at the DVC system section and didn't find it. I don't know anything about the system, and now that I have little ones I am curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

> Everyone on TUG will tell you to RESCIND. *If that's not what you want to hear, then call your sales person*.



This is bad advice - the sales person will just say whatever it takes to talk you out of rescinding, to save their commission.  There is zero reason to call the sales person.


----------



## DeniseM

> Is there a sticky that talks about the ins and outs of DVC? I looked at the DVC system section and didn't find it. I don't know anything about the system, and now that I have little ones I am curious.



Did you see the sticky at the top of the DVC forum?  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...article-links-and-other-important-info.66654/


----------



## TUGBrian

congrats on finding TUG in time to rescind and save $37,000 bucks!


----------



## davidvel

SandyPGravel said:


> I own in the Sheraton Network and I have rescinded three times...someday I will learn.


You bought and rescinded THREE TIMES!!?? You should get that issue checked out.


----------



## dioxide45

davidvel said:


> You bought and rescinded THREE TIMES!!?? You should get that issue checked out.


I am curious how this happens. Don't you forget after the first time that made you do it again, then again?


----------



## SandyPGravel

davidvel said:


> You bought and rescinded THREE TIMES!!?? You should get that issue checked out.



My DH totally agrees with you!!  Once at HRA, once at WSJ, and once to trade in my SVV, Re-qual my resale WSJ, to buy into Sheraton Flex.  I think I have learned to say no.  Actually I told the salesperson I would buy if she could get me exactly what I wanted at WSJ.  She said that was a needle in a haystack.  I guess I am needle shopping then!


----------



## VegasBella

DeniseM said:


> This is bad advice - the sales person will just say whatever it takes to talk you out of rescinding, to save their commission.  There is zero reason to call the sales person.



Lol. Guess you didn't understand the joke then, huh?


----------



## DeniseM

No, nor did the other experienced Tuggers who agreed with my post.  When we are posting important info. about rescinding for a new guest, it's important to be really clear.  Your post just confused the issue.


----------



## VegasBella

DeniseM said:


> No, nor did the other experienced Tuggers who agreed with my post.  When we are posting important info. about rescinding for a new guest, it's important to be really clear.  Your post just confused the issue.



Would they also be confused by these statements?

-Every dietitian will tell you to limit your fat and sodium intake. If that's not what you want to hear, then call McDonald's.
-Every professional fitness trainer will tell you to do some strength training. If that's not what you want to hear, then put in ear plugs.
-Every IT professional will tell you to use up-to-date antivirus software. If that's not what you want to hear, then call some Russian hackers.


----------



## DeniseM

The OP had already asked if she should call their sales person, and your post said she  should.  I responded, because I wanted to be sure that the OP did not call their sales person.  I would not expect a new poster to understand a joke.


----------



## duke

You also have another option:  Rescind and then just rent from an owner.


----------



## davidvel

VegasBella said:


> Lol. Guess you didn't understand the joke then, huh?


I thought it was pretty clear, and funny too.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

SandyPGravel said:


> My DH totally agrees with you!!  Once at HRA, once at WSJ, and once to trade in my SVV, Re-qual my resale WSJ, to buy into Sheraton Flex.  I think I have learned to say no.  Actually I told the salesperson I would buy if she could get me exactly what I wanted at WSJ.  She said that was a needle in a haystack.  I guess I am needle shopping then!


Actually we bought and rescinded 3 times also, over a 10 yr time span. Now we own 3 resales! I think we are done but there is some slight interest in another Vistana , maybe the Sheraton Bella but it's in the very back of my mind lol.


----------



## Rsmith9445

Rescind. Enjoy your vacation and buy a resale.


----------



## bogey21

Landslide305 said:


> *If we keep it*....



Banish these words from your vocabulary.  Replace them with *after we recind*....Do not procrastinate.  Recind today!

George


----------



## r1lee

VegasBella said:


> Lol. Guess you didn't understand the joke then, huh?



Yeah I understood it and found it cheeky lol.


----------



## LannyPC

duke said:


> You also have another option:  Rescind and then just rent from an owner...



...which is one option that some TUGgers try to point out to people who have rescinded (or are in the process of rescinding).  This will allow you to "try before you buy".  Not to mention, there's no buy-in cost other than a modest membership fee here on TUG or on Red Week.

Sometimes you may even be able to rent for less than the MFs.


----------



## mlnuwer

[text removed.  advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums.  please post free timeshares in the bargain deals section or send a private message to the original poster.]


----------



## alexadeparis

SandyPGravel said:


> My DH totally agrees with you!!  Once at HRA, once at WSJ, and once to trade in my SVV, Re-qual my resale WSJ, to buy into Sheraton Flex.  I think I have learned to say no.  Actually I told the salesperson I would buy if she could get me exactly what I wanted at WSJ.  She said that was a needle in a haystack.  I guess I am needle shopping then!



I also told the WSJ guy I would buy if he had exactly what I wanted. Turned out he did (!) and even though my bluff was called, I still didn't buy. (But I really wanted to!!!!!)


----------



## Landslide305

Thank you all so much! A (virtual) hug to each one of you that took the time to reply and save me thousands of dollars. I mailed one certified return receipt and the other regular mail and took photos of the envelopes just in case! 

We ended up staying there for two nights (paid cash) and loved it! We definitely do want to buy resale now but I will research it this time.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Landslide305 said:


> Thank you all so much! A (virtual) hug to each one of you that took the time to reply and save me thousands of dollars. I mailed one certified return receipt and the other regular mail and took photos of the envelopes just in case!
> 
> We ended up staying there for two nights (paid cash) and loved it! We definitely do want to buy resale now but I will research it this time.


Congrats!!  Have fun resale shopping!


----------



## K&PFitz

Thank you, TUG.  You just saved me almost $20,000.
We've been Starwood owners since 2003.  We're three star elite.  You'd think we'd know what we're doing.  I used to follow TUG closely, but let my membership lapse, and stopped reading the threads.  Last month, we went to SVV for a week.  We went to the presentation to get a $100 gift card, and ended up dropping $19,985.  We swapped our three weeks for... well, I'm still not sure.  It seemed at the time that we would have more flexibility in making reservations, and the kicker was that somehow I was convinced we'd have far better trading power in their network.  I cannot believe I fell for this.
When we got home from dinner that evening, I started reading the agreements and other materials.  That night, I couldn't sleep.  I picked up my phone and searched for threads about the Sheraton Flex program on TUG.  I read about how to cancel and what to put in the letter.  When I got home, I followed the instructions on TUG and the next day, seven days after signing, we mailed the letter.  They received it on the tenth day. Fourteen days after they received the letter, they gave us a full refund on our credit card.  
Thank you to all of you who post advice and information, especially Denise M.


----------



## Palmtreelady1

Landslide305 said:


> Thank you all so much! A (virtual) hug to each one of you that took the time to reply and save me thousands of dollars. I mailed one certified return receipt and the other regular mail and took photos of the envelopes just in case!
> 
> We ended up staying there for two nights (paid cash) and loved it! We definitely do want to buy resale now but I will research it this time.


 We bought resale 15 years ago after doing the same thing you did! We bought off red week - did not know about Tug then! It was the best thing we ever did!  We have gone all over with our kids and it was a great investment! Love the memories we have made.
Just be careful if you do again: we bought in Grand Cayman and they do not have a refusal time period if I remember correctly!!  Good thing we really like it
Enjoy and welcome to Tug! I have learned so much here!!


----------



## orangela

Landslide305 said:


> Thank you all so much! A (virtual) hug to each one of you that took the time to reply and save me thousands of dollars. I mailed one certified return receipt and the other regular mail and took photos of the envelopes just in case!
> 
> We ended up staying there for two nights (paid cash) and loved it! We definitely do want to buy resale now but I will research it this time.



I'm in the same boat and so glad I found this thread! We just bought at Westin Nanea on Maui and are going to mail the rescission letter tomorrow. Did they charge you a $795 administrative fee when you bought and refund that too? I got an alert that they already ran a credit check on us since our purchase day. 

And did you return the sales materials (bag of paperwork/copies of contracts)? It's so heavy I don't want to fly it home but we also don't want to walk into the sales office to return it and have to talk to the sales people.


----------



## Landslide305

No, we mailed the letter and it was very smooth. We got the acknowledgement of cancellation letter and they did not ask for the sales material to be returned.


----------



## Passepartout

orangela said:


> I'm in the same boat and so glad I found this thread! We just bought at Westin Nanea on Maui and are going to mail the rescission letter tomorrow. Did they charge you a $795 administrative fee when you bought and refund that too? I got an alert that they already ran a credit check on us since our purchase day.
> 
> And did you return the sales materials (bag of paperwork/copies of contracts)? It's so heavy I don't want to fly it home but we also don't want to walk into the sales office to return it and have to talk to the sales people.


They have to refund every penny when you rescind in time and follow the instructions. We usually say to add "Promotional materials to be returned under separate cover" then send their junk back by the cheapest means. We don't want you going to the sales office either.

Glad you found us, and congrats on the wise decision.

Jim


----------



## Smithsingeneva

orangela said:


> And did you return the sales materials (bag of paperwork/copies of contracts)? It's so heavy I don't want to fly it home but we also don't want to walk into the sales office to return it and have to talk to the sales people.



I seem to recall that my rescission paperwork said we had to return the paperwork if they requested.  They never requested so we never sent it back.


----------



## jnbsevy

Landslide305 said:


> We are on vacation in Orlando and our hotel had discount tickets to attend a presentation at the Sheraton Lake Buena Vista.  We had no intention of buying, we just wanted the discounted Univeral tickets. But, the presentation made it seem  like a no brainer to us... that we could spend $15,000 over 7 years then just pay maintenance fees and get a week or more near Disney every year.  He made it seem like our maintenance fees would stay at 700 forever.  We bought $37,000points which he said would get us a week-ten days at the resort...can we rescind?



This thread is such an example of the great helping spirit and vast knowledge sharing that we find at TUG. Thanks to all. We wish we had been humble enough, and smart enough, to post that question here with 2 of the 3 vacation club memberships we have bought!


----------



## AnaBlam

Ugh we just bought in. Way too past rescind window. I feel pretty stupid now.


----------



## Passepartout

AnaBlam said:


> Ugh we just bought in. Way too past rescind window. I feel pretty stupid now.


Arrg. We hate when this happens. You're not alone. Roughly half of us did the same thing. Stick around. Read. Learn. find out how to make the best of what you bought. Unwise financial move, yeah, probably, but if it doesn't cause you further damage, and you can learn to use and enjoy it and the memories, that's OK. People buy cars that depreciate every day. Timeshares just do it faster. Don't beat yourself up.

Welcome to TUG!


----------



## ekinggill

JMHO, but if a villa in Orlando is what you want and that is all you want it for...rent.  You can find a nice villa to rent any week of the year.  There is a massive over-supply of villas in that market.

Last year I rented a nice Vistana 2BR villa during spring break for $1000 because that offered so much more value than using my own StarOptions for that resort or StarPoints for Swan and Dolphin.

If you buy, one day life will make it where you don't need an Orlando timeshare anymore...and the maintenance bills are going to keep coming anyway and getting rid of it will be hard.


----------



## AnaBlam

I at least am happy that we didn't by a huge option so I now know when we want to add points, that there is a much better way to obtain them. TBH if we hadn't bought it, we would continue to deprive ourselves of vacations tat we very much need. It was our first major vacation in 22 years other than camping. 

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## okwiater

You have the right attitude. Vistana is one of the best timeshare networks out there. You can augment what you own if you wish, but either way with TUG you will be able to maximize your ownership. Now you will be “forced” to take those vacations you’ve been missing out on. You can’t put a price on experiences you otherwise wouldn’t have had.


----------



## AnaBlam

Thank you! For the most part I'm super excited. I can't say hind site doesn't haunt me, but overall we need this and I know I've spent my money more recklessly in other situations. For the most part I'm excited. This pretty much forces us to take the time off we would otherwise give excuses not to.


----------



## silentg

This is how we started timesharing. My husband was not a vacation person, yet he was the one who wanted a timeshare. We had to borrow money to pay for it. We were just starting out. Best thing we ever did Vacation wise. We bought where we liked to stay. Got into exchanging II then RCI. 
Bought another timeshare week much later in South Africa on recommendation of TUG members, then we really started exchanging. Gave up the first two timeshares a few years ago. Now we have  6 different timeshare weeks, all at places we like to stay. Two of them are RTU and 4 are fixed weeks. Retirement looms in our near future and we hope to enjoy our timeshares for many more years.
Welcome to TUG, the members here have a large variety of information and advice. We are still learning new things!
Silentg


----------



## LargeFamTraveling

DeniseM said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You can absolutely legally rescind - don't panic.
> 
> *MORE INFO:* https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-rescinding-canceling-a-timeshare-purchase.74493/
> 
> After you rescind, come back and talk with us - you can buy on the resale market for pennies on the dollar.  I literally got a timeshare at the same resort for free.



Hey DeniseM, my family is very interested in buying a resale but we have no idea where to start our research.  Would you just encourage us to scour this site or is there somewhere specific you’d suggest we start?


----------



## LargeFamTraveling

silentg said:


> This is how we started timesharing. My husband was not a vacation person, yet he was the one who wanted a timeshare. We had to borrow money to pay for it. We were just starting out. Best thing we ever did Vacation wise. We bought where we liked to stay. Got into exchanging II then RCI.
> Bought another timeshare week much later in South Africa on recommendation of TUG members, then we really started exchanging. Gave up the first two timeshares a few years ago. Now we have  6 different timeshare weeks, all at places we like to stay. Two of them are RTU and 4 are fixed weeks. Retirement looms in our near future and we hope to enjoy our timeshares for many more years.
> Welcome to TUG, the members here have a large variety of information and advice. We are still learning new things!
> Silentg



————

Hey Silentg,

My family is very interested in getting a timeshare.  Is there a specific place on TUG that you’d send us for research purposes?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## vacationtime1

LargeFamTraveling said:


> ————
> 
> Hey Silentg,
> 
> My family is very interested in getting a timeshare.  Is there a specific place on TUG that you’d send us for research purposes?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



If you start here, you will (probably) get lots of opinions: 

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-newbies.208742/


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Landslide305 said:


> If we keep it, would it be worth it? We would use it for Disney. Is it a total scam or is Sheraton reputable? Should I call our sales guy and ask him questions?  I don’t want to ruin the rest of our vacation sitting in the hotel room researching online and being sick to my stomach. I felt so good about it this morning and. From what I’m reading online, none of it is good. The disparity between what he told us and whR I’m reading are like night and day.


You need to recend and buy resale, it's worth it on the resale market


----------



## Passepartout

LargeFamTraveling said:


> Hey DeniseM, my family is very interested in buying a resale but we have no idea where to start our research.  Would you just encourage us to scour this site or is there somewhere specific you’d suggest we start?


Start by looking for the 'New to timesharing' forum. In pink at the top of that forum is a ' Questions for newcomers' or similar questionnaire. Answer the questions there, then post it. We will be happy to give you some pointers and guidance.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## silentg

Look in Marketplace Bargain Deals On TUG. You also could try renting first to see where you might like.
Silentg


----------



## DeniseM

> My family is very interested in getting a timeshare. Is there a specific place on TUG that you’d send us for research purposes?



*FREE timeshares offered on TUG: * https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/bargain-deals.55/

*"What should I buy" Survey: * https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-newbies.208742/


----------



## LisaRex

LargeFamTraveling said:


> My family is very interested in getting a timeshare.  Is there a specific place on TUG that you’d send us for research purposes?



IMO, your first question should always be, "Where do I most want to travel to?" and that will help you narrow down the choices.


----------



## Snowman99

This thread literally saved me $15000+. My wife and I purchased 44,000 vistana flex points yesterday. We had ‘gold elite’ status and were told about booking ‘cheap weeks’ and how great Bonvoy program is.  I was feeling sick about it and random googling didn’t turn up much. When I found TUG forums it all seemed good, lots of interest in timeshares etc. Then all my fears were confirmed when I found this thread (while lying in bed unable to sleep!). This morning on the way to the airport we wrote a rescind letter at ups store so hopefully we are all clear. Thanks!!!! Would be great if this info was in the FAQ or newbie info.


----------



## bosca418

Snowman99 said:


> This thread literally saved me $15000+. My wife and I purchased 44,000 vistana flex points yesterday. We had ‘gold elite’ status and were told about booking ‘cheap weeks’ and how great Bonvoy program is.  I was feeling sick about it and random googling didn’t turn up much. When I found TUG forums it all seemed good, lots of interest in timeshares etc. Then all my fears were confirmed when I found this thread (while lying in bed unable to sleep!). This morning on the way to the airport we wrote a rescind letter at ups store so hopefully we are all clear. Thanks!!!! Would be great if this info was in the FAQ or newbie info.



That's great news!  I just left an owners update at the WKV. They were trying to have me purchase 44k flex points for $11k with a bunch of discount bonvoy point coupons.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Snowman99 said:


> This thread literally saved me $15000+. My wife and I purchased 44,000 vistana flex points yesterday. We had ‘gold elite’ status and were told about booking ‘cheap weeks’ and how great Bonvoy program is.  I was feeling sick about it and random googling didn’t turn up much. When I found TUG forums it all seemed good, lots of interest in timeshares etc. Then all my fears were confirmed when I found this thread (while lying in bed unable to sleep!). This morning on the way to the airport we wrote a rescind letter at ups store so hopefully we are all clear. Thanks!!!! Would be great if this info was in the FAQ or newbie info.



Many of us found TUG in time (like us) - unfortunately, too many do not.
Congrats!
Rescind
Research
Resale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renee Farr

Landslide305 said:


> We are on vacation in Orlando and our hotel had discount tickets to attend a presentation at the Sheraton Lake Buena Vista.  We had no intention of buying, we just wanted the discounted Univeral tickets. But, the presentation made it seem  like a no brainer to us that we could spend $15,000 over 7 years then just pay maintenance fees and get a week or more near Disney every year.  He made it seem like our maintenance fees would stay at 700 forever.  We bought $37,000points which he said would get us a week-ten days at the resort.
> 
> Then, we got back to our hotel and I googled it and the whole first page is all about how it’s a scam and they raise the maintenance fees every year. Does anyone have any good things to say about it? We mainly want to use it to get the family to WDW once or twice a year.
> 
> Can we back out or did we just sign our lives away?


I feel your pain! We got sucked in by HGVC years ago and they keep trying to upgrade us to their next level and we just keep fending them off.  It is painful indeed. Want to sell in the next year or so and know we will take a huge loss.  However, we do not want this handed down to out kids when we die.  They won't use it and don't deserve the maintenance fee burden.


----------



## LisaRex

Renee Farr said:


> I feel your pain! We got sucked in by HGVC years ago and they keep trying to upgrade us to their next level and we just keep fending them off.  It is painful indeed. Want to sell in the next year or so and know we will take a huge loss.  However, we do not want this handed down to out kids when we die.  They won't use it and don't deserve the maintenance fee burden.



Don't fret.  Timeshare scammers try to scare owners into thinking that the kids will be forced to take on a timeshare after the parents' death.   However, unless you put the kids' name on the deed, developers cannot force heirs to inherit anything that they don't want to inherit, including a timeshare.   

https://moneyandmarkets.com/avoid-inheriting-moms-timeshare/


----------



## CPNY

wtrjock said:


> We bought 2 weeks at SVVKW for $2500 on eBay.  They came with 162000 SO for $2400 MF/yr.  We had a Owners Update at WLMR and they told us our equity on the SVVKW is $46k!  For some reason that resort is perfect for trade, but not good for rent or staying.   We plan to pay the MF and trade into Kierland and Cancun mostly.
> 
> You learn a lot from this site.  Recind and ask a lot of questions.  There are a lot of knowledgable people here!


What did you buy? 81K units? Their MF is only 1200? I have a 2LO SVVKW at 95,700 for 1600 MF. Was thinking of another 95,700 to go with my HRA and SVVKW


----------



## wtrjock

We bought 2 2br units at SVVKW.  We paid $1575 for 1 and $1000 for the other.  The 2 weeks are linked on the same deed, so we had to buy both.  81k SO each annual.  Maint fees are around $1200 each.  We use the 81k SOs to stay in a 2BR for a week in Cancun in October usually or a 1 br for 2 weeks.  Haven't ever stayed at SVVKW, but I am sure it is nice.


----------



## whitecamo

Work hard to play harder :)! said:


> Is there a sticky that talks about the ins and outs of DVC? I looked at the DVC system section and didn't find it. I don't know anything about the system, and now that I have little ones I am curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For all the newbies out there could we please write out abbreviations. Don’t have a clue what these are


----------



## whitecamo

wtrjock said:


> We bought 2 2br units at SVVKW.  We paid $1575 for 1 and $1000 for the other.  The 2 weeks are linked on the same deed, so we had to buy both.  81k SO each annual.  Maint fees are around $1200 each.  We use the 81k SOs to stay in a 2BR for a week in Cancun in October usually or a 1 br for 2 weeks.  Haven't ever stayed at SVVKW, but I am sure it is nice.


What is SVVKW


----------



## byeloe

whitecamo said:


> What is SVVKW


Sheraton Vistana Villages- Key West  (mandatory section of resort which comes with staroptions on resale)


----------



## dioxide45

whitecamo said:


> For all the newbies out there could we please write out abbreviations. Don’t have a clue what these are


WHile I feel for the plight, getting so many different users to spell out abbreviations is simply unrealistic. Unfortunately, typing SVV KW is much easier than typing Sheraton Vistana Villages- Key West. I even copied that from post #78 because I wasn't going to type it. Over time you will learn the different abbreviations. Here is a link with some of the more often used ones.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-acronyms-resorts-etc-updated-12-23-07.60852/


----------



## DavidnRobin

There is an acronym list in the Owner Resorce Stickies.
There are probably a few new ones - but most are captured.


----------

